# BHF London to Brighton



## xxmimixx (4 Mar 2012)

Surely someone here is doing it??

Confirmed riders:

Deanno @8.00
Gary in Derby @8.00
Slowride @9.30
Annaspanna @9.30
Part time cyclist @8.30
Essex Rider
Dave P @6.30


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Mar 2012)

Lucky you 
I'd love to cycle there one day


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2012)

Why not just come on the Friday Night Ride to the Coast which is going to Brighton next Friday night (9th). It's much more fun and far more sociable.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2012)

I do it a few times each year but with a couple of friends and on a different route from the mass event.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2012)

Search function is your friend ....


----------



## DCLane (4 Mar 2012)

I've been offered a place but am not doing it due to other commitments


----------



## Deanno1dad (5 Mar 2012)

myself and gary from here are in this year


----------



## gary in derby (5 Mar 2012)

Hi mate, just put another ten miles in, felt like twenty in the wind.


----------



## Deanno1dad (5 Mar 2012)

time that by 6..add a massive hill and we'll be sorted !


----------



## gary in derby (5 Mar 2012)

not worried about a hill as what goes up must come down. lol might be nice to have a walk by then anyway, arse will be in tatters.


----------



## annaspanna (5 Mar 2012)

Slow Ride and I (With a few work mates) are doing it. Just need to get signed up pronto! Really looking forward to it..


----------



## Part time cyclist (5 Mar 2012)

All booked up, all booked up and doing it as part of a family team of 7 looking forward to it now !!!! Who else is doing it?


----------



## slowride (6 Mar 2012)

Signed up today! Looking forward to it :-)


----------



## annaspanna (6 Mar 2012)

Yay! Now all we need is a camelback full of beer ;-)


----------



## gary in derby (6 Mar 2012)

Hi Slowride, what time you off?


----------



## annaspanna (6 Mar 2012)

The 0930 slot as we have to get over from East London.


----------



## gary in derby (6 Mar 2012)

Me and got the 0800 start, well thats the one we booked anyway


----------



## annaspanna (6 Mar 2012)

Ouch that's early!


----------



## gary in derby (6 Mar 2012)

Im doing it with deano


----------



## annaspanna (6 Mar 2012)

Yep.. Slow Ride and I are. All booked today.. Just need to get my BHF cycle jersey now:-)


----------



## Part time cyclist (6 Mar 2012)

We have booked the 8:30 slot we can get the first train from dartford to London bridge then to clapham high street then it's a short cycle to clapham common, get all stamped up and we are away :0)


----------



## gary in derby (7 Mar 2012)

surly we can find something for all of us put on that will identify us to each other would be good to meet up


----------



## gary in derby (7 Mar 2012)

so, what kit are you guys taking for the trip? please dont say the kitchen sink, lol


----------



## Part time cyclist (7 Mar 2012)

We will be wearing bright orange cycling tops with watsonscoobies on them and plan on having orange hohawks on our helmets. I normally take a smallish rucksack with two spare tubes, a puncture outfit, pump etc extra fluid two bottles of drink on my bike, joggin bottoms to put on after the ride and a water proof jacket invade it rains :0( I also took some monies to buy an ice cream at the top of Ditchling beacon :0)


----------



## gary in derby (8 Mar 2012)

ice cream at the top sounds like a plan, think it will be well deserved


----------



## annaspanna (8 Mar 2012)

Defo and of course a few beers on the train home ;-) I'm planning on wearing the BHF jersey as I'm a big supporter of them anyway.


----------



## EssexRider (8 Mar 2012)

I'm doing it. might do the night ride there too on the 26th of May​


----------



## DaveP (9 Mar 2012)

Signed up for this, on my to do bucket list....
Starting to think that the early start was not such a good idea


----------



## gary in derby (10 Mar 2012)

Hi Dave P when you say early start?


----------



## DaveP (12 Mar 2012)

gary in derby said:


> Hi Dave P when you say early start?


 
They do a number of different start times, and I chose the 06:30 a.m. start, seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## gary in derby (12 Mar 2012)

06.30, far to early. me and deano, on the the 08.00 off. thought that was early enough.


----------



## Part time cyclist (12 Mar 2012)

We chose the 8:30 just starting to get busy at that time 6:30 there will be no one on the road


----------



## DaveP (13 Mar 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> We chose the 8:30 just starting to get busy at that time 6:30 there will be no one on the road


 
Well that was kinda the logic, my mate done it last year and he said that it was very slow getting out of London.

Just hope it is not raining on the day, as the plan is once I have got to Brighton, cycle home (another 60 odd mile)


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> We chose the 8:30 just starting to get busy at that time 6:30 there will be no one on the road


 

You're kidding!
0830 will be a heaving walkfest. get down the road ASAP, 0630's pretty damn busy!


----------



## Part time cyclist (13 Mar 2012)

I left at 8:30 last year and didn't walk one inch, granted it was busy but we managed to cycle the whole route the only time we got off our bikes was for a pee and ice cream at the top of Ditchling beacon


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> I left at 8:30 last year and didn't walk one inch, granted it was busy but we managed to cycle the whole route the only time we got off our bikes was for a pee and ice cream at the top of Ditchling beacon


 You were pretty lucky then, though I'd be surprised if at 0830 you were past the peak.


----------



## xxmimixx (13 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Why not just come on the Friday Night Ride to the Coast which is going to Brighton next Friday night (9th). It's much more fun and far more sociable.


 
thanks Martin, i have meant to join so many times but never got around to. This time could not make it either  I will do my best to participate in a few FNRTTC in the future


----------



## xxmimixx (13 Mar 2012)

When I did it last year I started at 7.30 and thought that was a good time. Only had to get off due to sheer volume of crowd when we got into a funnel into a country lane as you leave London. No idea of the name.
Had to walk Ditching hill which took a big bunch of my ride time  but was exhausted and had nothing left in me. 

I have updated the first post to put the names of participants and times. Essex Rider if you let me know your start time I will add it.
I have not confirmed my place yet due to cashflow issues! But if I can by payday I shall start at 7.30. It would be nice to meet some of you!


----------



## Part time cyclist (14 Mar 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Surely someone here is doing it??
> 
> Confirmed riders:
> 
> ...




22000ish people taking part and there are only 7 from CC ?


----------



## Part time cyclist (15 Mar 2012)

I guessed there would be, more than 7


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Mar 2012)

annaspanna said:


> Defo and of course a few beers *on the train* home ;-) I'm planning on wearing the BHF jersey as I'm a big supporter of them anyway.


Be aware that bikes aren't allowed on any train back from Brighton (or the surrounding area) on the day.


----------



## hatler (16 Mar 2012)

They used to sign on 27,000 riders. Last year they upped it to 30,000.

I got chatting with a copper at one of the turns a few years ago and he reckoned that 80,000 bikes turn up on the seafront.


----------



## hatler (16 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Be aware that bikes aren't allowed on any train back from Brighton (or the surrounding area) on the day.


Didn't I read that the whole of Southern Railways is off limits to bikes that day ?


----------



## gary in derby (16 Mar 2012)

probably a bit early, but has anyone got any stuff yet from bhf? eg confirmed start times sponser pack and the like?


----------



## annaspanna (17 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Be aware that bikes aren't allowed on any train back from Brighton (or the surrounding area) on the day.


I thought that 1) extra trains were laid on and 2) that we could take bikes? Can't understand why BHF would be selling the train ticket home on the registration site?


----------



## annaspanna (17 Mar 2012)

gary in derby said:


> probably a bit early, but has anyone got any stuff yet from bhf? eg confirmed start times sponser pack and the like?


 
Not yet... Apparently we are supposed to get the pack 2 weeks after registration.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2012)

annaspanna said:


> I thought that 1) extra trains were laid on and 2) that we could take bikes? Can't understand why BHF would be selling the train ticket home on the registration site?


 

No extra trains. I think you are going to be very disapointed if you do try to get a train back from Brighton.
All years previous, bikes have not been allowed on trains out of Brighton on the day. And from stations further up the line only after 12noon.

If BHF have arranged transport then I can only guess it's coaches for riders/Trucks for bikes.

But, which ever, I think you should call up to make sure.


----------



## annaspanna (17 Mar 2012)

Great :-( how are others planning to get back then?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2012)

no bikes on trains on the Hove and Eastbourne lines either.


----------



## annaspanna (17 Mar 2012)

Just trying to work out what "transport" BHF have sold us. Doesn't specifically state National rail ...


----------



## Deanno1dad (19 Mar 2012)

Sod the ice cream on ditchling beacon...bet we cycle past loads of pubs..a pint of real ale in each should get me through it!


----------



## gary in derby (21 Mar 2012)

going to be drip fed single malt all the way.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2012)

Deanno1dad said:


> Sod the ice cream on ditchling beacon...bet we cycle past loads of pubs..a pint of real ale in each should get me through it!


indeed. That's what makes the road from Turners Hill to Lindfield such a special experience!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> indeed. That's what makes the road from Turners Hill to Lindfield such a special experience!


 ... and why so many push their bikes up that hill ....


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2012)

annaspanna said:


> Just trying to work out what "transport" BHF have sold us. Doesn't specifically state National rail ...


 

So what have you managed to work out in the end?


----------



## annaspanna (8 Apr 2012)

That the £21 option we bought is in fact the lorry and coach home.. Phew!


----------



## Part time cyclist (9 Apr 2012)

Same as last year.... Family are going down to Brighton and will meet us there for seaside fish and chips yummmm


----------



## Kwacka (10 Apr 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a reserve list for the London to Brighton in case anyone drops out. I just missed out on this years deadline.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2012)

Kwacka said:


> Does anyone know if there is a reserve list for the London to Brighton in case anyone drops out. I just missed out on this years deadline.


 

You don't have to register. Just turn up on the day and do the ride.
There are hundreds if not thousands of unregistered cyclists on the day.


----------



## gary in derby (12 Apr 2012)

finally got my fund raising pack, funny that, lol. as still waiting for start time confirmation.


----------



## Part time cyclist (12 Apr 2012)

You will get your number and start time in may sometime


----------



## redjedi (16 Apr 2012)

I'm signed up this year along with all my house mates. One of them did it last year and is very unfit, so we're going along to help push him (probably literally ) along and get him a lot fitter this time. 
Last year he was one of the last ones in with a time of 12 hours. This year we hope to half that. 

If I don't sort out a custom journey for us all then I'll wear my Cycle Chat jersey so keep an eye out and say hello.


----------



## gary in derby (23 Apr 2012)

i know we all seem to have different start times tbc. but anyone fancy getting together before,during or after the ride? me and deano have already teamed up but hey more the merrier. as they say safety in numbers lol.


----------



## kristen dean (2 May 2012)

Im signed up for this  just need a jersey for it now  might have to order a CC one.


----------



## Ashy (7 May 2012)

To all,

I have signed up, payed and got my welcome pack. Trouble is I can't take part now due to work commitments. Does anyone want my offical place, or at least know of someone who may want it? Personal Message me if interested in buying my slot.


----------



## gary in derby (8 May 2012)

kristen dean said:


> Im signed up for this  just need a jersey for it now  might have to order a CC one.


 
a cc jersey? Mmm, how much where can i order one and how big do they go? as bear size.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2012)

gary in derby said:


> a cc jersey? Mmm, how much where can i order one and how big do they go? as bear size.


 

They are in the planning stage at the moment. We should have an announcement about them soon.


----------



## gary in derby (8 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> They are in the planning stage at the moment. We should have an announcement about them soon.


Great, do hope they come in bear size, lol


----------



## gary in derby (15 May 2012)

wel, training going well, upto 30miles now. though not sure where to aim for distance wise and when should i stop or taper off?


----------



## Part time cyclist (15 May 2012)

gary in derby said:


> wel, training going well, upto 30miles now. though not sure where to aim for distance wise and when should i stop or taper off?


Excellent how do rhe legs feel after the 30 miles? Adrenalin, comradary will carry you on the day, Ditchling beacon is at about 48 miles ish after that it's all down hill pretty much ....


----------



## gary in derby (15 May 2012)

not sure how


Part time cyclist said:


> Excellent how do rhe legs feel after the 30 miles? Adrenalin, comradary will carry you on the day, Ditchling beacon is at about 48 miles ish after that it's all down hill pretty much ....


the legs were, didnt talk to me for the rest of the day. lol. but , seriously not to bad, bit rubbery but no lasting aches. Though only felt like a 10 mile ride on monday evening, dont think i had quite recovered.


----------



## Part time cyclist (16 May 2012)

Best thing to do with the london to Brighton is take it at your own pace dont knock yourself out when the traffic starts to thin out away from town, drink plenty and enjoy the whole experience.... I was recommended high 5 as an energy drink as I was suffering towards the end and after a long ride, since starting to use that I haven't had any problems, not sure if it's just the placebo effect or the stuff actually works but it does it for me  what start time did you opt for?


----------



## redjedi (16 May 2012)

gary in derby said:


> wel, training going well, upto 30miles now. though not sure where to aim for distance wise and when should i stop or taper off?


 
What sort of pace did you do the 30 miles in? and did you do it in one go? 
If you can manage that sort of distance I'm sure you'll be fine on the day. Try and do the same ride a few more times (or longer if you can manage it) and give yourself 2 or 3 days off before the ride to recover. 

Take your time during the ride and take plenty of fluids and food with you. Find people who are riding at the same pace that you feel comfortable with and get chatting to them, it helps take your mind of the task at hand the miles will fly by.


----------



## gary in derby (16 May 2012)

Cheers, had to very qui


redjedi said:


> What sort of pace did you do the 30 miles in? and did you do it in one go?
> If you can manage that sort of distance I'm sure you'll be fine on the day. Try and do the same ride a few more times (or longer if you can manage it) and give yourself 2 or 3 days off before the ride to recover.
> 
> Take your time during the ride and take plenty of fluids and food with you. Find people who are riding at the same pace that you feel comfortable with and get chatting to them, it helps take your mind of the task at hand the miles will fly by.


 
had two very quick drink stops (havnt got the knack of doing it on the go yet,lol) but apart from that did it in one go. it took 2hours 15min. so about 14mph ish. thought i would up the miles to 35 this weekend with a 15 miles tonight. then next week 2 week day rides of 15m and 35 again next weekend. going to give the high 5 ago as well( thanks p.t.c)


----------



## Michaelt (17 May 2012)

Sorry to hijack this thread but has anyone seen that the BHF are advertising a London to Dover ride? Is anyone planning on doing this as I certainly am and would be up for riding with some fellow CCers. August 18th I think.


----------



## gary in derby (19 May 2012)

its overcast but not to windy, so perfect day for a training ride. looking at a 35 miler today. but first a little bit of fettling to do. How is everybodys preperation for the ride going? only 4 weeks now and sad i know but is my first, starting to get a buzz.


----------



## Red Light (19 May 2012)

Anyone doing the BHF London to Brighton night ride next weekend. Looks like about 5,000 doing it judging by my number.


----------



## User10571 (19 May 2012)

1855094 said:


> £50 registration fee. If anyone wants I'll escort them to Brighton for £10, carry drinks and snacks, fix punctures and everything.


I'll do it for £7.50


----------



## User10571 (19 May 2012)

1855108 said:


> Tart


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2012)

Pair of tarts.
£5, and a guided tour of Poutney Palace (grounds only).


----------



## Red Light (19 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Pair of tarts.
> £5, and a guided tour of Poutney Palace (grounds only).


 
Yebbut can any of you emulate riding with 4,999 others?


----------



## Red Light (19 May 2012)

1855094 said:


> £50 registration fee. If anyone wants I'll escort them to Brighton for £10, carry drinks and snacks, fix punctures and everything.


 
£31 unless you register on the night. And I'm not going to ride it in under 2hrs just to stay on the legal side of minimum wage legislation. Or do you class yourselves as interns at this?


----------



## Red Light (19 May 2012)

Cheaper than the Hunger Project version. £59 registration plus £300 minimum sponsorship.


----------



## Part time cyclist (23 May 2012)

Has anyone got their number and start time yet?


----------



## JohnHenry (23 May 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> Has anyone got their number and start time yet?


Yup and I don't think they're doing start times - just letting us off in waves 

Sorry totally wrong about that - I was thinking of the Night one - have my start time of 07.30 now.


----------



## Tim Hall (23 May 2012)

1855181 said:


> Indeed, that one is frankly laughable. Nice business if you can get enough signed up though.


And from the Moonriders' website:



> From your £300 target the charity retains £205 and pays the event organisers £95 for the cost of your place on the event. Please see the ‘What’s Included’ section for more information.​


----------



## gary in derby (24 May 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> Has anyone got their number and start time yet?


hi p.t.c was just thinking the same thing. some time in may? well not a lot of it left. and thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Deanno1dad (24 May 2012)

Probably get here next week mate


----------



## Part time cyclist (25 May 2012)

Got my number and 08:30 start time today. Bring it on


----------



## gary in derby (26 May 2012)

waiting for the postie fingers crossed


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2012)

1865624 said:


> Trikeman you are posting in the main ride thread rather than the night ride one. You are going to make people worried that they got their dates mixed up and missed it.


Ooops! Deleted.


----------



## gary in derby (28 May 2012)

woohoo, got my riders number and confirmed start time of 8.00am


----------



## Part time cyclist (28 May 2012)

gary in derby said:


> woohoo, got my riders number and confirmed start time of 8.00am


What number did you get


----------



## JohnHenry (29 May 2012)

14175 and 07.30 - we're going to a guest house on't Common so we'll have a lie in!


----------



## Part time cyclist (29 May 2012)

21693 and 08:30 start


----------



## Deanno1dad (29 May 2012)

still waiting !!!


----------



## gary in derby (29 May 2012)

17312 and 08.00
all a bit real now, lol


----------



## JohnHenry (30 May 2012)

gary in derby said:


> 17312 and 08.00
> all a bit real now, lol


You'll be fine - I did it last year for the first time in about twenty years and this year I'm signed up for the Night one (done last weekend and loved it) plus the off-road one in September.


----------



## gary in derby (30 May 2012)

Deanno1dad said:


> still waiting !!!


any luck yet?


----------



## Part time cyclist (30 May 2012)

My nephew received his number today just his dad now then all 8 of our team will have our numbers.


----------



## Deanno1dad (30 May 2012)

Rider 17311 reporting for duty!! 8.00 am start


----------



## Part time cyclist (31 May 2012)

Team watsonscoobies all present and correct, numbers in hand cycle helmets on and ready to roll bring it on


----------



## gary in derby (4 Jun 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> My nephew received his number today just his dad now then all 8 of our team will have our numbers.


so got your own peleton going on there?


----------



## Part time cyclist (4 Jun 2012)

gary in derby said:


> so got your own peleton going on there?


Maybe a very slow peloton :0) really looking forward to this. Not long now....


----------



## redjedi (5 Jun 2012)

Got my number on Friday; 1060 and a 6am start  Don't know who's big idea it was to start at that time


----------



## rb58 (6 Jun 2012)

redjedi said:


> Got my number on Friday; 1060 and a 6am start  Don't know who's big idea it was to start at that time


At least at that time you'll have a fighting chance of cycling all the way, instead of walking for the uphill stretches.


----------



## gary in derby (8 Jun 2012)

just over a week to go, and its raining and blowing a gale. should be a little better for tomorrow m last longish ride. do hope the weather picks up a bit. thinking of fitting a mast and sails.


----------



## Part time cyclist (8 Jun 2012)

Make sure you pack your waterproofs it's gonna be wet....


----------



## gary in derby (9 Jun 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> Make sure you pack your waterproofs it's gonna be wet....


been getting that feeling for a while now, so think a trip to decathlon is on the cards. oh, the wife will be pleased. lol


----------



## kristen dean (9 Jun 2012)

8.00 for me, only a week to go  cant wait.


----------



## Part time cyclist (9 Jun 2012)

Getting exited now


----------



## Deanno1dad (10 Jun 2012)

Just completed my last training ride..32 miles this morning..maxed at 40 miles the other day..roll on next sunday...Please no rain!!


----------



## gary in derby (10 Jun 2012)

having one more ride on tuesday then its time for a good clean and check over(bike that is) so all going to plan. well sort of lol


----------



## JohnHenry (12 Jun 2012)

Thinking of getting a refund on my suncream - and spraying myself with GT40 instead.


----------



## Deanno1dad (12 Jun 2012)

was looking at this weeks forecast for the route down sussex..plenty of flood warnings and poss road closures..hope it's not postponed


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2012)

Deanno1dad said:


> was looking at this weeks forecast for the route down sussex..plenty of flood warnings and poss road closures..hope it's not postponed


 

With the huge amount of people and preparation... I wouldn't have thought so


----------



## gary in derby (12 Jun 2012)

only a bit of rain, not made of sugar are we.


----------



## gary in derby (13 Jun 2012)

just finished fettling the bike, floatation bags and propeller fitted. snorkel and flippers packed and ready to go. just got to learn to swim, lol


----------



## gary in derby (15 Jun 2012)

well, all packed and ready to go, waterproofs, check. spare innertubes x2, check. puncture repair kit, check. pump, check. tools and levers, check. water bottles 2, check. first aid kit, check. bike lock, check. cake, jelly babys, check. have arranged for oxygen at the begining of the beacon. money for beer and ice cream, check. and an open in emergency hip flask. thing is now no room on bike for me.


----------



## redjedi (15 Jun 2012)

So we'll recognise you from the trailer you'll be dragging along to carry all that stuff 

There's been a vast improvement on the weather forecast for Sunday though


----------



## gary in derby (15 Jun 2012)

oh im easy to recognise lol, just look for the person casting the big shadow, lol.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2012)

LOL

Guys, I'm loving the enthusiasm here! 
I recall my first L2B 30 years ago and thinking that (from London) Brighton seemed like the end of the world away, we young cyclists were setting-off on a big adventure to the unknown. It's a day I remember so clearly even now. I hope you have the same sense of achievement and a whole lot of fun as I did back then. It's much busier now and everybody is much better kitted and prepared than they were, but it's still a fab experience. For many many cyclists this will be the longest bike ride they ever do, for others they'll soon be be progressing to being able to do it there and back.

Please be careful, listen to the Marshalls, be very aware of those around you and take extra care at 2 areas, around the feed stops as people stop randomly without warning and also pull out into your path and beware that there's a lot of crunching of gears at every slight incline and random stopping too.
Chat to random strangers, enjoy the stops (I recommend the Burgers at Ardingly), Ice-creams on the Beacon and the warm glowing feeling the descent into Brighton provides until you turn left onto Marina drive and recieve a welcome fit for TDF winners.

Looking forward to the write-ups!
Enjoy, FF.


----------



## Part time cyclist (15 Jun 2012)

I did it last year and have come back for a second bite with a group this time tho.


----------



## redjedi (15 Jun 2012)

Does anyone know of any good parking spots in Brighton where our team van can park and wait for us?


----------



## Deanno1dad (15 Jun 2012)

Gary..do i not have to bring any supplies..?
you got enough for us both..save me the black jelly babies


----------



## gary in derby (15 Jun 2012)

well, last chance to post as heading south in the morning. i would just like to say good luck to all the guys and girls doing the ride on sunday. look forward to everyones tales of derring doo. on monday.


----------



## Part time cyclist (15 Jun 2012)

Number 21693 all cleaned, oiled, greased, adjusted and pumped ready and primed and reporting for duty. Bring on the beacon


----------



## Chris_S (16 Jun 2012)

25107 and 9AM start. 
Only just found this forum, should have been on here ages ago getting the support you guys have been offering. 
It's my first big ride and I'm absolutely bricking it. I'm an old man who's just returning to the saddle after far too long. 
I've done a few 30 mile training rides and am quite comfortable doing them so I feel fairly confident that I will do OK. I KNOW that I will be one of the ones walking up some of the hills (in fact, judging by comments here and other places, leaving at 9AM I won't have much choice).
I just hope the rain holds off, if you see an old man struggling, riding on his own, say hello (and give me a push).
Good luck everyone, I'm told it's fun so that's what I intend to have :-)


----------



## Part time cyclist (16 Jun 2012)

Chris_S said:


> 25107 and 9AM start.
> Only just found this forum, should have been on here ages ago getting the support you guys have been offering.
> It's my first big ride and I'm absolutely bricking it. I'm an old man who's just returning to the saddle after far too long.
> I've done a few 30 mile training rides and am quite comfortable doing them so I feel fairly confident that I will do OK. I KNOW that I will be one of the ones walking up some of the hills (in fact, judging by comments here and other places, leaving at 9AM I won't have much choice).
> ...


Just go out and enjoy the ride... I did it last year and had a ball so I'm doing it again with the rest of the family... The atmosphere and comeradery on the ride is excellent you won't be on your own for long... Unless you want to be of course.... Good luck look forward to reading your write up on the ride soon


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2012)

C'mon then guys ... how was it?


----------



## zigzag (17 Jun 2012)

pretty good, glorious weather (southerly wind though) and once out of london - not too crowded (i started 6:30). i did it non-stop, except red traffic lights:

L2B Active Log


----------



## Deanno1dad (17 Jun 2012)

What a day..just got home,Big THANKS to Gary,good company for the entire journey and thankyou to his wife Alison for the lift home...took longer then planned,8.00 start had mad congestion in parts..I'll let gary explain why he won't be needing a new polka dot jersey.....Ditchling Beacon nearly killed me!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2012)

zigzag said:


> pretty good, glorious weather (southerly wind though) and once out of london - not too crowded (i started 6:30). i did it non-stop, except red traffic lights:
> 
> L2B Active Log


 

Nice top speed down Ditchling..............


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice top speed down Ditchling..............


 
Blimey, can you go down Ditchling, I thought it was up only!?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Blimey, can you go down Ditchling, I thought it was up only!?


 

Down the other side you numpty.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Down the other side you numpty.....


 
Is that "numpty" as a term of affection?


----------



## zigzag (17 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice top speed down Ditchling..............


 
thanks Ian, managed to top that riding back to london via devil's dyke - 79.3kph:


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2012)

zigzag said:


> thanks Ian, managed to top that riding back to london via devil's dyke - 79.3kph:


 
Gaaaahh just the slightest under 50mph.....


----------



## Farky (17 Jun 2012)

First time for me and I did it on my fixed. Ditchling was tough but I was pleased I got up it with no stops...had a few people tell me I was 'crazy'though. All in all, great day and very well organised with the only downside being those people that don't look over their shoulder before they move halfway across the road...


----------



## Farky (17 Jun 2012)

Tough on the way down as well...39.3 MPH and 183 RPM...


----------



## Part time cyclist (17 Jun 2012)

Well that was an interesting ride. We started as a team of seven and ended as a team of seven 9 hours later one dissintegrated rear dérailleur at 8 miles a front wheel blow out of the side wAll at about 12 miles, a front derailleur that decided to comit suicide into the the crank a broken chain and one team member that got off and bloody walked up every sodding incline. I have decided I am not doing it next year unless the other team members get yheir bloody bike properly serviced before the ride and put in some bloody training...... Not a happy bunny


----------



## Chris_S (17 Jun 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> Well that was an interesting ride. We started as a team of seven and ended as a team of seven 9 hours later one dissintegrated rear dérailleur at 8 miles a front wheel blow out of the side wAll at about 12 miles, a front derailleur that decided to comit suicide into the the crank a broken chain and one team member that got off and bloody walked up every sodding incline. I have decided I am not doing it next year unless the other team members get yheir bloody bike properly serviced before the ride and put in some bloody training...... Not a happy bunny


 
Weirdly, as I only joined this forum last night and you were the first (only) person to reply to me, I was convinced I had seen you at about 12 miles walking back up to one of the service areas with a wheel over your arm - I thought, nah, can't be. There must be lot's of people dressed in orange with mohicans sticking out their heads.
May not have been yourself of course but one of your team? either way, out of the 1000's of people who were there....Next time I'll stop and say hello.
Oh yeah, did it in 6 hours and had a great time - but slightly knackered :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2012)

Farky said:


> Tough on the way down as well...39.3 MPH and 183 RPM...


 

Ditchlings OK on fixed, I used to use 73" without too much trouble. But I never had the suplesse for such speed downhill!


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> Well that was an interesting ride. We started as a team of seven and ended as a team of seven 9 hours later one dissintegrated rear dérailleur at 8 miles a front wheel blow out of the side wAll at about 12 miles, a front derailleur that decided to comit suicide into the the crank a broken chain and one team member that got off and bloody walked up every sodding incline. I have decided I am not doing it next year unless the other team members get yheir bloody bike properly serviced before the ride and put in some bloody training...... Not a happy bunny


 Bummer.
I've had similar days out and it's pretty dispiriting. However, even for poorly maintained bikes that's a lot of mechanicals in one 54 mile trip.
Hope it's better next year.


----------



## Part time cyclist (17 Jun 2012)

Chris_S said:


> Weirdly, as I only joined this forum last night and you were the first (only) person to reply to me, I was convinced I had seen you at about 12 miles walking back up to one of the service areas with a wheel over your arm - I thought, nah, can't be. There must be lot's of people dressed in orange with mohicans sticking out their heads.
> May not have been yourself of course but one of your team? either way, out of the 1000's of people who were there....Next time I'll stop and say hello.
> Oh yeah, did it in 6 hours and had a great time - but slightly knackered :-)


Yes that was me I was walking back up to the service area with my nephew past the accident black spot. Well done to you for completing and in only 6 hrs


----------



## Part time cyclist (17 Jun 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bummer.
> I've had similar days out and it's pretty dispiriting. However, even for poorly maintained bikes that's a lot of mechanicals in one 54 mile trip.
> Hope it's better next year.


Yeah pretty crap really but hey ho!!! The deralileurs were one bike and the tyre blow out and the broken chain was another bike, still not to good the queue to get the bits fixed at the service area was horrendous


----------



## kristen dean (18 Jun 2012)

I really enjoyed it, cant wait for the next one. It has made me want to start trying some more competitve ones though, might have to have a hunt around for some


----------



## Ripper (18 Jun 2012)

It was my fisrt go at such a long ride yesterday, but with plenty of training i managed to get to the finish at 11.20 after a 6.00 start. Had to wait for a slower friend a few times so could have been a bit quicker. Biggest smile of the day for me was making it up Ditchling without getting off, closely followed bt the desent the other side and hitting 48.3 mph (not sure how accurate that is!) and crissing the line at the end. My bum is a bit sore this morning and i'm sure my legs will stiffen up throught the day. Not forgetting that i raised plenty of money for the BHF too as that is the whole point of the event!


----------



## JohnHenry (18 Jun 2012)

Loved it and @ 59 got up Ditchling without walking for the first time EVER! The weather seemed perfect and our team stuck together like sticky things AND we were still talking at the finish.

Now looking forward to the OffRoad one in September - better change my slicks for knobblies, though.


----------



## anothersam (18 Jun 2012)

Had a good time. Didn't actually do the L2B, just did Ditchling Beacon — though I cycled there from home, so it wasn't altogether cheating. I've never seen so many cyclists in one place. Went up and down a handful of times, walking down in the end because it's tiring holding onto the brakes and it was starting to get too crowded to buck the one way system (I'd arrived early enough to make riding down feasible, initially). Enjoyed seeing all the various types of cyclists, including a number of fellow singlespeeders.

One guy was playing _Ride of the Valkyries_ as he made his ascent.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Jun 2012)

Nice photos Sam.

The view from the other side: I was helping at one of the refreshment points (Burstow Scouts) doing bike fettling for donations. Obviously a self selecting sample, but there were some really badly prepared bikes there. Most of the punctures were snake bites, due to under inflated tyres. Quite a few high end bikes ridden by people who didn't have a clue how to do the most basic fixing. And countless people who were riding 50 odd miles without any spares or tools. Gave one of my tyres away to some bloke who had got a monster cut in his. Rang home to get Mrs. Hall to bring a gash left hand crank out to replace one that had stripped its thread. Watched in amazement and trepidation as my co-fettler applied a mallet to a bent crank so that it would go past the chain stay. 

A great day.


----------



## gary in derby (18 Jun 2012)

Survived, thanks for the company Deano. Had a great time and will be doing it again. to enlighten all, i will not be getting the king of the hills this year. I know this is going to sound as an excuse but unlike dean who has mountain goat DNA. Im a big lump that ressembles giant haystacks. but come next year i will be there(somewhere). was a great day out bit crowded, though seemed to add to the day. looking for a new challenge now for september.


----------



## Deanno1dad (18 Jun 2012)

Gary has talked me into a road bike..will wait until xmas..don't tell the wife!!


----------



## gary in derby (18 Jun 2012)

so will be that gary already and only met your wife once. lol


----------



## redjedi (21 Jun 2012)

It was a great day and good fun to ride all the way to Brighton at whatever pace we felt like and still be surrounded by cyclists. It was a bit hairy getting out of London and on some of the narrow climbs with a lot of people making sudden moves without looking first.

3 out of 4 of us stuck together for most of the way and finished it in around 4.5 hours which we were very happy with. One of the guys doing his first ride over 25 miles and on a single speed, only defeated by Ditchling but I don't blame him for that. The 4th guy came in 2 hours later which was also a great effort considering he stopped at every refreshment stand he could find and eat burgers or hot dogs 
But this gave us time to have lunch and drink a few pints of hydration fluids from the local pub whilst watching thousands of riders finish (and get sun burnt)

Turns out that starting at the ungodly time of 6am (more like 6.30 by the time we got there) was a good idea after all. We had a fairly clean run all the way to the end and were able to ride up all the hills even if a couple of the early ones were a bit crowded.


----------



## slowride (21 Jun 2012)

Our first L2B and despite the absolutely crazy traffic (both cycles and cars) for the opening 12 miles, which took basically 3 hours!, we thoroughly enjoyed the day. We did our best on Ditchling but it beat us this year. Might have to upgrade to a roadie next year though (we ride commuter oriented hybrids).

Have to say was very impressed with the organisation. The start, the numerous service stops, marshals, and especially the coach/lorry home. 

And super proud of annaspanna who raised £570 for BHF riding in memory of her Dad.


----------



## Browser (27 Jun 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> Well that was an interesting ride. We started as a team of seven and ended as a team of seven 9 hours later one dissintegrated rear dérailleur at 8 miles a front wheel blow out of the side wAll at about 12 miles, a front derailleur that decided to comit suicide into the the crank a broken chain and one team member that got off and bloody walked up every sodding incline. I have decided I am not doing it next year unless the other team members get yheir bloody bike properly serviced before the ride and put in some bloody training...... Not a happy bunny


 
Sorry to hear the shine got knocked off your experience bud, it's a pi55er wehn you've put the effort in and others don't and that makes your ride less enjoyable. The walking-up-the-incline member, was that any incline at all?


----------



## scouserinlondon (28 Jun 2012)

For me L2B was my first decent longish ride. Getting out of london was a ballache and at times the traffic and errant cycling was a bit scary. I also had my first experience of feeling a bit spaced half way through due to a lack of carbs BUT I LOVED it. The last 25 miles in particular were amazing. Sailed up Ditchling got over 40 mph on the way down and sprinted the last few miles. My cycling to date has all been central london commuting or Richmond Park training laps but I loved this ride and want to do more.


----------

